# Help please Directv loopset slice



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Anybody have the DTV loopset slice?
The torrent is long since dead for the dtv 6.2 slices.
Kthx.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Looking at my home pc, it looks like I have the 6.2a slices still. Although, I am unsure which the loopset one is.

ETA: Never mind, I read the txt file and these are just the 6.2a upgrades it doesn't have a loopset. Still looking though...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks :up:


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm not finding anything else...sorry. I did find a link to a 6.2a InstantCake.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Check your PM


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

need loopset-dtv-Series2


----------

